# What is your target TSH value?



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Just wondering what your target TSH levels are?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothroid1983 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just wondering what your target TSH levels are? My doctor said his target TSH for me is below 4 and that seems quite high. Thanks


I feel best w/TSH @ 0.03 and FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by my lab. Most of us do like it @ 1.0 or less.

This may be of interest.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW! Mine was 5.15 at diagnosis and now is a little over 3. Should I aim to get it to a 1??? I feel much BETTER but not totally fatigue-free. I'm only on 25mcg of synthroid and dr. said she could increase but I don't know if it's needed. Now I'm thinking YES. I did read that Endos are trying to get the new standard to 3.0 or less? Has this happened? i just see a PCP for my thyroid. Thanks for the posts!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> his target TSH for me is below 4 and that seems quite high.


I don't run TSH due to stimulating antibodies.

1 should be your goal. What other tests have been run?

You need at minimum a Free T-4 and a Free T-4 to see what's up.

TPO antibodies would also be helpful


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

.1-.3, but I'm going for suppression, so...

I think if you get to a point below 4 and you feel alright, then don't get too hung up on the number. But, if you feel symptomatic them keep tracking it and see about perhaps getting it lower. I'm not sure *everyone* has to be near 1, just that lots feel great right around there.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

When it's waaaaay below 1....almost non-existent.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Everyone is different. You will know when you have hit your optimal levels.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

My doctor's TSH target was below a 6. I started at around 14 and my last test was just above 5. I have told my doctor that I'm going for lower though (he said it's on my head) because while i feel a tiny bit better, it's not nearly good enough.

I am really hoping that the change won't be so slow and gradual that I won't notice where I feel good before I pass into hyper territory.


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks for all the replies, I will ask my doctor to aim for TSH below 2... I have another question: How many of you were given an ultrasound of thyroid when you were diagnosed with Hashimotos? My doctor did not do an ultrasound. Also what is the likelihood that Hashimotoss can be associated with cancer?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe an ultrasound is a must. At a minimum, so that you have a baseline measurement of your thyroid.

Those with Hashi's do have an increased risk of cancer (slightly older reference, but I don't think the conclusions have changed significantly):
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2575056/


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

ok thank you.. I will ask my doctor to do ultrasound...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothroid1983 said:


> thanks for all the replies, I will ask my doctor to aim for TSH below 2... I have another question: How many of you were given an ultrasound of thyroid when you were diagnosed with Hashimotos? My doctor did not do an ultrasound. Also what is the likelihood that Hashimotoss can be associated with cancer?


Insist on an ultra-sound. Please!

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Joplin is correct.

Do you have high TPO Ab? Is that the criteria doc used for diagnosis?

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

0.5-1.0 Currently at 0.8


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't AIM for a number. Just aim for feeling better, almost normal.

And when you get there, run the labs and see where the number is at. [And that doesn't mean that that TSH number is your lifelong goal!]


----------

